# Keeping that 68 degrees.



## Grandpa Ron (Sep 5, 2020)

I know that 68F  (20 C)  is the magic temp and since I mix my Rodinol on a one shot bases, it is easy to develop film at that temp. My Stop and Fixer chemicals are stored in a corner of the basement and rarely get above 73 F. which does not seem to be an issue.

The problem is my paper developer, I am using Arista Premium paper developer and I need about 32 oz. (1 liter) to fill my development tray for 5x7 prints.  This is enough for about 60 5x7 prints and I rarely print a dozen, so I save the developer between runs.

Usually I place the developer container in cool water until it reached 68 F.  I have heard conflicting comments on the necessity for keeping a tight temp control for paper development, so I wonder how other feel about it.


----------



## maris (Sep 5, 2020)

Definitely no temperature control for black and white paper development in my darkroom. Paper development goes to completion and then essentially stops. The warmer the developer the faster the paper gets there and this saves time and boosts productivity.  I've tested temperatures up to 32C and the paper does not care, it just develops faster.

I do control temperature for development of sheet film but in the upward direction. For example Tmax 100 develops in 4 minutes at 30C or 11min 15sec at 20C. If I have a dozen sheets to develop hot developer gets me of the dark maybe a couple of hours earlier.

The 68F or 20C temperature  is, I reckon, a historic hangover from the early days of photography before films and papers had hardened emulsions. Now warmer is better with even Kodak listing 24C as a good temperature for black and white film. Remember that color films need to develop at about 39C ; no damage at all.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 8, 2020)

I use RC and Fiber paper. My paper developer is at room temp, a constant 72F. Anywhere around 70F degrees,  + or (-) 5 degrees is just fine. Just make sure you do the full recommend time in the tray with constant agitation.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> I use RC and Fiber paper. My paper developer is at room temp, a constant 72F. Anywhere around 70F degrees,  + or (-) 5 degrees is just fine. Just make sure you do the full recommend time in the tray with constant agitation.



This has been my experience as well. Develop your prints face down and you will resist the urge to yank them early.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 11, 2020)

I never worried about dev temp when developing B n W prints. Room temp worked fine. As long as it remains consistent through out your time in the dark room. Film matters a bit more, color, well color is so finicky I gave up with doing my own color developing.


----------



## RAZKY (Jul 27, 2021)

Grandpa Ron said:


> I know that 68F  (20 C)  is the magic temp and since I mix my Rodinol on a one shot bases, it is easy to develop film at that temp. My Stop and Fixer chemicals are stored in a corner of the basement and rarely get above 73 F. which does not seem to be an issue.
> 
> The problem is my paper developer, I am using Arista Premium paper developer and I need about 32 oz. (1 liter) to fill my development tray for 5x7 prints.  This is enough for about 60 5x7 prints and I rarely print a dozen, so I save the developer between runs.
> 
> Usually I place the developer container in cool water until it reached 68 F.  I have heard conflicting comments on the necessity for keeping a tight temp control for paper development, so I wonder how other feel about it.


For black and white film or paper, I keep the developer as close to 68 F as possible. Stop bath, fixer and rinse is not as critical, but I like to keep them no more than 72 F.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 27, 2021)

It is easy to raise the temp of chemicals, much harder to lower them.
So whenever possible, I use chemicals at room temp.  
Alternatively, at cold faucet temp, or higher (hot+cold mix).


----------

